# Copchick's Aged Crackled Picture Frames



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

This is my first tutorial and it's what I did to custom paint my cheap picture frames into fabulous looking vintage/antique looking frames.

Last year I had purchased three prints from Sytnathotep. They were The One Without A Face, Unwanted Guest, and Dark Road. You can see his prints on this link: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=33440 I didn't want to rush getting frames so when I was browsing through Michael's I found black frames on clearance that would fit the size of the prints. The frames were 2" with a ½" decorative edge. I then had my framer cut mattes for me to fit to the prints themselves.

I took a color from the print and painted the entire frame as a base, 2 coats. The base color acts as a highlighter to the color in the print. Each frame has its own base color due to the different colors in the prints. Wait until they're dry. I then used one coat of Crackle Medium over the base color. After that layer dried, using a sponge I dabbed a coat of black latex paint entirely over the crackle layer. Don't keep going back over what you just painted, because you'll cover the crackling. It pretty much starts cracking instantly. As it dries, the cracks get more pronounced and the base color shows beautifully through the cracks. When the black paint was completely dry, I sprayed a satin finish sealer over the frames. As an FYI, I let each layer of paint dry a full day, even the crackle medium. 

I did some my research prior to beginning this project and I have to mention Alchemy Fine Living's tutorial on Youtube. 






 She made me more comfortable to try it. Her description of using the sponge to apply the black topcoat to create the "fine web cracks" was just what I had in mind. A brush will make elongated cracks. But whatever you have in mind, either can be used with these applications.

Each frame is beyond my expectations of how I thought they would turn out. I hung one picture so far, the last two pictures I have posted are of The One Without A Face hanging in my entry way. I'll make notes above each picture I took along the way. One more thing is that along with the look of the crackling there is a texture too. It's almost as if you can feel the layers of years of paint on the frames, like they're aged. I am very pleased, as it was exactly what I had in mind.

These are the products I used. Folkart Crackle Medium, Folkart Purple, Folkart New Leaf Green, Americana Sea Glass, Black latex interior paint in matte finish, and Krylon Satin Finish sealer: 











These are the frames with their individual base coat:











Sponging on the black top coat paint over the crackle medium:











Result and close up for the green: (Check out those cracks and color!)











Result for the sea glass:


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Result for the purple: (It's a little more subtle and underlying)











This shows the three painted frames with an unpainted frame in the upper right: (Look at the difference)











Close up of The One Without A Face hanging up with a close up of the highlighting color in the print and the color coming through in the crackling:











The completed picture and print. The angle is a little "off" since I didn't want to get a flash reflection:











I'll add the other completed pictures when I get them hung.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your work paid off, they look great!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicely done. Good job on the photos too, the details come through very nice.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You did a beautiful job with those frames, CC. They're the perfect accompaniment to Sytnathotep's gorgeous artwork.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Those are just beautiful!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

You did a wonderful job on your frames. I really like the colors You chose.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Love those frames CC! The prints are awesome, too!

My wife and I did a crackle finish to out bathroom vanity in an apartment we used to live in and we really loved it. I love the texture and underlying color peaking through.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Sweet! Very nicely done, and a very thorough and well thought out tutorial. Your first? Doesn't look like it!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful! Great Job, CC!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

VERY nice CC!!!! Well done!


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice job. They look great.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: WOW T! Those look GREAT! Nice job and what a haunting picture. I absolutely love what you did to the frames and your color choices.... It looks very old world now and that is fabulous.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome job ya did there Copchick!!!! Love what the colors look under the crackle.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks guys! I appreciate the kind words by you all.


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

WOW those are awesome! Love the crackling effect!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

I really like those frames. I can't ever seem to do the crackle finish right. Next time I am trying it your way. Thanks Copchick.


----------



## Casper708 (Aug 15, 2013)

Those look great. I am going to use this method for everyday pics in my house. I love it


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Those look awesome!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

That looks really great. And fits the artwork to a T! Very nice job. And this is just proof that you don't need to spend a fortune on expensive frames. Sometimes even dollar stores will have really nice frames (most often with cheesy art in them) that this method could really make aweome!

And, also, thanks! Its neat to see my art on the wall, I mostly only get to see it in pixels, so its a nice treat lol


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Sytnathotep said:


> And, also, thanks! Its neat to see my art on the wall, I mostly only get to see it in pixels, so its a nice treat lol


I am so glad you like it! I wanted to do the art justice and be complimentary.

Thanks for the comments everyone! I'm glad this technique can help some of you. I'll update with the other prints probably over the weekend when I hang them.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks great CC! The accent color really looks good with those amazing prints. Nicely done!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Fantastic Job!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

They look awesome!

Because I can't ever leave anything alone, I'd drybrush gold on the braided trim.

By the way, your assistant sure is lazy... or... is that how you scare the bad guys away with skeletons laying around the yard?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Lord Homicide said:


> Because I can't ever leave anything alone, I'd drybrush gold on the braided trim.
> 
> By the way, your assistant sure is lazy... or... is that how you scare the bad guys away with skeletons laying around the yard?


The gold might be something to try on the one print, Dark Road. You're the only one to notice my assistant. He is a little lazy too, just chillin' in the sun watching the birds.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I've come back to this thread a few times. Great job on the frames. I'm happy to see Sytnathotep's art being "properly" framed and appreciated (I'm a fan). I'm keeping this technique in mind. I wonder if it could somehow be utilized to age this bust and bring out some of the depth/detail that BigAnt got from his stone look. I want to keep her primarily gold/metallic since she will be indoors. Here is BigAnt's before & after photo (hope you don't mind BigAnt):










Any thoughts on how the crackle might work here?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

The crackled paint mimics layered, aged paint. It just depends on the look you want to achieve. Keeping in mind there are no rules! Try it.


----------



## Maarkb (Jul 26, 2013)

That's totally nice!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

beautiful work,, love the cracked finish but have never tried it! what a great idea, love the art work too, they look great with the frames,,,,


----------

